

Show HN: My first app. An iOS client for Hacker News in Swift - nikant

I finally released my first iOS app following the excellent tips give on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;designcode.io&#x2F;.I have open sourced the app https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;NikantVohra&#x2F;HackerNewsClient-iOS. I know there are lots of Hacker News Clients on App Store but I made this app just to learn something new and not with the motive of competing with anyone.I would love to get the feedback of the HN community on this app. The App store link for the app is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;hn-app&#x2F;id983203003?ls=1&amp;mt=8.
======
cdipaolo
Not going to lie that ui actually looks pretty sweet. Do you have experience
prior in coding or UI/UX design? Also how much did you 'glean' from the book.
I was looking and it looks very informative but similar to what you designed.
Still, bravo

~~~
nikant
Actually some of the UI was designed by me but most of it was inspired by the
app designed in the book. I do not have much experience in UI design. I learnt
a lot from the book. Thanks for the appreciation :)

------
emsy
The HN app I previously used was rendered useless by not updating to the
recent API. I was looking for a new HN app but couldn't find a decent one,
despite the fact that there are so many. Your app looks really fresh, I'm
looking forward to try it out when I go to the toilet :)

~~~
nikant
Thanks :). Do give your feedback after that :)

~~~
emsy
Ok tried it and I like the UI but there are some show stopping bugs for me.
Top Stories and Recent Stories were empty. Also on my 5S the WebView is too
large so I have to scroll to see the whole screen.

~~~
nikant
ok points noted. will take care of these in the next version :)

------
vs4vijay
Cool, Indeed the good UI.

@nikant: I had plan to create Mac client for HN using swift.
[https://github.com/asm-products/ycbar](https://github.com/asm-products/ycbar)

willing to help?

~~~
nikant
Yeah sure. I would love to help :)

------
hskoder
Nice design but some serious show stoppers.... only show HN is working

------
ParadoxOryx
Looks great! Love the design.

~~~
nikant
Thanks :)

